# amplificador modo puente mas diagrama



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2012)

bueno amigos. al grano
tengo armado este amplificador en stereo es el conocido como la zener
aqui esta el diagrama de como lo conecte para que segun sea en modo puente



pero no see si ete bien esta configuracion
ya la he puesto a funcionar, conectando una bocina a las salidas positivas del amplificador
y la resistencia en vez de ponerla de 68k la puse de 22k y funciona
pero a la salida tengo unos 400mv
el sonido es limpio sin ruidos. y sin distorcion
el primer canal recibe la señal y el otro canal  en la entrada lo puenteo a tierra esta bien asi.
o hay que hacerle mas pruebas.

gracias por las futuras ayudas

PD: lo he puesto a tocar como 1 hora y no se ha quemado  pero quien sabe que podria pasar


----------



## malesi (May 2, 2012)

Mira esto que posteo tupolev, te puede interesar.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-mosfet-power-amplifier-melody-150-w-19280/index10.html

Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2012)

malesi dijo:


> Mira esto que posteo tupolev, te puede interesar.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-mosfet-power-amplifier-melody-150-w-19280/index10.html
> 
> Saludos



gracias resolviste un 80% de mi duda
ya que lo que me mostraste es un inversor de señal con un TL072

boy a hacer uno parecido 
pero mi amplificador ya tiene los tonos incorporados y quiero saber si la configuracion que puse esta bien o puede quemar la etapa de salida


----------



## Tacatomon (May 2, 2012)

Acá está el tema detallado.

http://sound.whsites.net/project20.htm

Necesitas colocar la resistencia de realimantación del mismo valor.

Saludos!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2012)

Gracias Tacatomon
Entonces si estoy bien, yo le puse una de 22k en vez de la de 68k jejejeje por que me gustó que sonaba mas fuerte y vaya que retumba bonito, mejor le cambio las resistencias por las de 68k


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2012)

- O ponés las dos de 68 k , o las dos de 22 k. Jugá con eso para no irte al cuádruple de la potencia , que quemarías todo 

- O hacés un inversor con dos operacionales.

- O un inversor a transistor estilo Fapesa - Philips - Aries , el transistor puede ser BC338 o BC548TB , la alimentación te coincide 

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> - O un inversor a transistor estilo Fapesa - Philips - Aries , el transistor puede ser BC338 o BC548TB , la alimentación te coincide
> 
> Saludos !



ya le dije lo de fapesa de poner un transistor que invierta la señal y no lo tomo, pero a Fogonazo le intereso y me llamo la atencion :enfadado:



 el ARIES se parece mucho al FAPESA clon clon quien es??? don sabo!!! que sabo??? sabotaje


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 3, 2012)

jajajaja
sabo- sabo- sabotaje   

gracias compañeros. ahora tengo mas de una manera de coneccionado del modo puente. 
gracias sstc. si lo tome en cuenta. 
nadamas que me boy a las 5 de la tarde y pues ya no pude responderte. 
gracias amigo DOSMETROS  por facilitarme un esquematico y por decirme que las resistencias deben de ser iguales. alratito se las cambio. ya que pues ya hice el gabinete  
despues are el inversor con el transistor 
y despues con un TL072 en el link que me paso melesi. y que es unu inversor que puso el compañero tupolev  
gracias. con esto doy por resuelta todas mis dudas 

se me olvidaba dar las gracias a mi buen amigo tacatomon


----------



## tapiquend (Jul 10, 2012)

Amigo conozco tu diagrama es muy buen amplificador pues yo lo arme hace un tiempo y agregándole mas transistores pudes aumentar su potencia, y quedo perfecto, ahora bien le coloque un interruptor entre la conexión de una pcb y otra solo para usarlo en caso de que lo requiera y pues esta de maravilla.

Lo de la resistencia coloca la que te indica el diagrama, no hay problema, imagino que la de 22k por inseguridad pero con la 63k funciona bien pues es como si estuvieras retro alimentando los dos canales con la misma señal.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 10, 2012)

tapiquend dijo:


> Amigo conozco tu diagrama es muy buen amplificador pues yo lo arme hace un tiempo y agregándole mas transistores pude aumentar su potencia y quedo perfecto.[/COLOR]



Muy bien. tambien pienso hacer lo mismo, para aumentar un poco la potencia.
cosa que requiere un cambio de trafo a mayor amperaje jejeje pero asi esta bien. 





tapiquend dijo:


> ahora bien le coloque un interruptor entre la conexión de una pcb y otra solo para usarlo en caso de que lo requiera y pues esta de maravilla.[/COLOR]



ese interruptor que funcion cumple.?





tapiquend dijo:


> lo de la resistencia coloca la que te indica el diagrama, no hay problema, imagino que la de 22 por inseguridad pero con la 63 funciona bien pues es como si estuvieras retro alimentando los dos canales con la misma señal.




pues la resistencia de 22k se la habia puesto para conectar los 2 canales en modo puente
y ahcer que las 2 placas movierna un solo parlante de 500w rms
y la de 22k estaba mal. ya que como dijo nuestro amigo DOSMETROS. habria que ponerlas del mismo valor  osea  68k para no sobrepasar la potencia, ya que si se sobrepasa podriamos quemar la etapa de salida.


----------



## tapiquend (Jul 12, 2012)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Muy bien. tambien pienso hacer lo mismo, para aumentar un poco la potencia.
> cosa que requiere un cambio de trafo a mayor amperaje jejeje pero asi esta bien.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 13, 2012)

tapiquend dijo:


> ese interruptor que funcion cumple.?
> 
> Pues construí las pcb para reemplazar las de un power amplificador que ya por el mal uso, se habían deteriorado demasiado y como es natural en ese tipo de aparatos tiene un conmutador o interruptor para seleccionar el modo de puente o de estéreo y bueno tenia que dejarlo lo mas original posible, le coloque el interruptor entre la conexión de la dos pcb para que se use el amplificador en ese modo de puente cuando sea requerido.



muy bien. es lo mismo que hice yo.
para lograr mi comeido de poner en puente mi amplificador cuando sea nesesario, y volver al modo stereo cuando quiera.
use un interruptor de 6 pines.
cuando activo el modo puente. pues mando un canal a tierra y se activa la resistencia de 68k al mismo tiempo que se desconecta un canal de la entrada de audio, para poder usar el modo puente.
la verdad me ha funcionado muy bien y no presento problemas de exceso de temperaturas


----------

